

Ping to all Utah based HN readers/subscribers - VaedaStrike

If you live in the second driest state in the US with the most saline inland sea this side of planet earth AND you're a hacker/aspiring hacker can get a "Buyah!"?
======
vyrotek
Uh, Buyah? :)

Do you know about <http://LaunchUp.org>? There's an awesome and growing
startup scene here in Utah. I wonder how many people we could get for a
meetup.

My CoFounder and I were part of the first group to go through Utah's startup
incubator last year (<http://BoomStartup.com>). We made the jump to go full-
time and we haven't looked back!

Check us out - <http://iactionable.com> \- Our office is in Orem.

